# Game 29: New York Knicks @ Phoenix Suns (12/29)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (19-8) vs New York Knicks (13-18)*

*When: Friday, December 29th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. Make 'em shoot! 
Knicks are not a very good jumpshooting team. Keep their
shots outside the paint.

2. Rebound. 
Make sure you put a body on Fat Curry. David Lee is also
a very good rebounder.

3. 3 Players Needed. 
Nash and Amare cannot do it alone. Diaw, Marion, or Bell
need to step up with their offensive production. 


 *Suns Review *



> DALLAS, Dec. 28 (AP) -- Jason Terry re-emerged late for the Dallas Mavericks, just when they needed him again.
> 
> After scoring 32 of his season-high 35 points by the midpoint of the third quarter, Terry hit a big 3-pointer and then set up Dirk Nowitzki's 19-footer with 1.3 seconds left in a 101-99 victory over the Phoenix Suns on Thursday night.
> 
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*















*Amare Stoudemire vs Eddy Curry*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*New York Knicks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Isiah Thomas*​

Suns should bounce back. Maybe starting another long 
winning streak.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Suns should bounce back. Maybe starting another long
> winning streak.


Knicks have beat some of the hottest teams in the NBA in the past week or two. They have beat the Jazz, the Bulls, and the Pistons. Haveing said this, I also expect the suns to win lol.:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think this game will be close. Isiah has been given a key on how to beat the red hot Suns: get them in FOUL TROUBLE...

Suns may have one of the top starting line-up in NBA, but 7-men rotation can't cut it when players start getting in foul trouble. Diaw fouled out with majority of 4th quarter left, and, since that time, the Suns team went a little flat...

For NYK to win, use the entire play clock and then slash like mad to the basket. This slows down the tempo of the game and possibly could get the players to the line.

For PHX to win, forget defense! Shoot the living daylight out of NYK! :biggrin:

IMO


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't really have anything to say about the game, just thought I'd drop in and give major kudos on this game thread, Seuss. Well done.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. 34-14 at the end 1.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

we're totally murdering them, up by 20 after 1


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Fun game to watch for Suns fans, and now I know first hand why the Knicks have a bad record... they don't seem to care too much. Sad really, as they have some good talent on the team. I'm most impressed with David Lee, out there showing that he's probably the best rebounder in the league.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow you guys crushed us...big surpise:lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Wow you guys crushed us...big surpise:lol:




To some........lol 


But to be fair I thought New York would be alot closer.

Lee is the only one who looks like he gives a damn. 

Stephon looked very lazy. 



Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. Make 'em shoot!
> Knicks are not a very good jumpshooting team. Keep their
> shots outside the paint.


Check.

37% from the field and 23% from 3.




> 2. Rebound.
> Make sure you put a body on Fat Curry. David Lee is also
> a very good rebounder.


Negative.

New York with 52 rebounds. But they are the best rebounding
team in the NBA, so......=)



> 3. 3 Players Needed.
> Nash and Amare cannot do it alone. Diaw, Marion, or Bell
> need to step up with their offensive production.


Check.

Bell 20pts, Nash 20pts, LB 16pts, Marion 14pts.


BOXSCORE


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

After Nash's 5-7 performance beyond the arc tonight he is now shooting .515 beyond the arc.

Simply amazing.

Just Nashty.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> New York with 52 rebounds. But they are the best rebounding
> team in the NBA, so......=)


Thats cause we miss so many shots. lol

Well good game guys, congrats on the win and just so you guys know, when it comes to playoff time, if the knicks are not in it (mostly likly they wont be) ill be rooting for you guys lol.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I can't wait to the Suns get back to MSG and destroy them. I can't get over that game from last year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice quote from Stephon Marbury...



> “Amare looks like the old Amare I think he is still making that adjustment as far as getting into his rhythm.”



That's coming from the guy who played with him when he was
at his maximum athletism.


----------

